# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Mouse bookmark 01

## Mouse

I'm doing a series of bookmarks sometime, but for now here's a sketch map I did this evening  :Smile: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Diamond

Lovely!  I REALLY like those mountains.

----------


## Mouse

Thanks Diamond  :Very Happy: 

I'll do one that's all mountains tomorrow  :Wink:

----------


## Chashio

Pretty style  :Smile: 
I love the labels  :Very Happy:

----------


## ThomasR

Your sketch seems awfully good  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Hey thank you, both  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChickPea

Love the bold colours. They're very striking.  :Smile:

----------


## vorropohaiah

looking cool, though given the subject I'd move those labels towards the bottom that are half off the page so that we can see the entire names.

----------


## Josiah VE

What outlandish colours! Somehow you always pull the outlandish colours off so well, it looks great.
I agree, the mountains are really nice.

----------


## Mouse

Thanks Vorropohaiah - I couldn't decide whether to squash them in, or leave them cut off as if this was an extract of a larger map.  I'll have a think about it, and maybe do a slightly different version.  This one is just a sketch to get warmed up  :Wink: 

Thanks Josiah - Ah well, you see - its so I don't loose it in all that black and white print  :Razz:

----------


## Diamond

I'm gonna disagree with Vorro and say that I actually do like it with some of the text cut off - it does give the impression of a much larger world beyond.

----------


## Mouse

I've tried it with the text pulled in, but it doesn't look anywhere near as natural.  Its all too squashed up looking.

I think I will leave this one as-is and move onto the next one  :Smile:

----------


## DanielHasenbos

You've got a nice bookmark there Mouse! And it doesn't even look like a sketch to me! More like a map that need some final touches;p

----------


## Mouse

Thanks Daniel  :Smile: 

For some reason this image is more orange than the original was, so I will probably do another WIP in this one yet.

I would love a bit of critique from a master mapper if you have time.  What are the touch-ups you would suggest?

----------


## Mouse

> Love the bold colours. They're very striking.


There's something a bit odd going on with the comments on this thread.  This wasn't visible to me until today.  Sorry ChickPea - I wasn't deliberately ignoring you!

Thanks for the compliment  :Very Happy:

----------


## J.Edward

That one is gonna get used for sure. By me.  :Smile: 
Though, you should drop you name on there somewhere.  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse

Aw thank you John  :Very Happy: 

The name? Oh it was on there, but it got chopped of  :Razz: 

Maybe I should go and find it and put it back on.  I'll have to do that tomorrow now though.  Bit busy today!

----------


## Mouse

For you, John  :Very Happy: 

I had time after all  :Wink: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

I love this one. The mountains are really well done and those colors are fantastic!

----------


## Mouse

Aw thank you Ilanthar  :Blush:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tilt

once again you excell with your choice of colors... looking great Mouse  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Aw that's so kind of you.  Thanks Tilt  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogie

Great mountains, Dramatic coloring, and John was right, Your signature at the bottom is just right.

----------


## Mouse

Oh Bogie I've got stuck on saying 'Aw' too much I can see from above!  LOL!

Thank you - you really are too kind  :Very Happy:

----------


## Abu Lafia

These are some trippy great bookmarks Mouse, i love it!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse

Thanks Abu  :Very Happy: 

Specially made to brighten up the dullest book!

----------

